
Cyberprivacy startup Anonyome Labs raises $20.4M for secure messaging and payments - tareqak
https://siliconangle.com/blog/2017/08/28/cyber-privacy-startup-anonyome-labs-raises-20-4m-secure-messaging-payments/
======
tareqak
Original title: _Cyberprivacy startup Anonyome Labs raises $20.4M for secure
messaging and payments_ (2 characters too long)

Techmeme summary: _Cyberprivacy platform startup Anonyome Labs raises $20.4M
Series B, with Symantec CEO Greg Clark and Lifelock founder Todd Davis among
investors_

------
tareqak
Has anyone here used any of their (Anonyome Labs) products?
[https://anonyome.com/](https://anonyome.com/)

